# Jonesboro, GA - 1 yr Female -Heartstick Shelter



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Clayton Co. Police Dept. Animal Control Unit 
Jonesboro, GA 
770-477-3684 













This female is young, maybe 1 1/2 yrs, she is very scared but friendly and affectionate. She is available on Saturday March 28th. This AC destroys 2 times a week and more if necessary for overcrowding. 
Please contact me if you can take her into your program or know anyone who can help. Thanks for your consideration. email [email protected] 
MBryant


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

They told Marjorie the Humane Society put a hold on her. She may be pregnant.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Will pregnancy stop them from euthanizing her or put her at the top of the list because she's going to be adding to the population?


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

any updates?


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

If the humane society has her, then she is safe.


----------



## Sampson's girl (Mar 22, 2008)

Is she safe?


----------

